# Holden YG, JG & JH Recall Listing



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AustralianCar.Reviews: #1 for Reviews and Used Car Valuations


AustralianCar.Reviews: for Car Reviews, Used Car Valuations, Price Forecasts, Brochures, Specifications, Recalls, Problems, Faults and Image Galleries



australiancar.reviews





Thanks to @grs1961 for this one.

If someone has copies of the actual recalls, post them here as an attachment.


----------

